# desperately needing field/grazing/diy livery in Midlothian



## cm2581 (26 October 2013)

Due to a massive change in circumstances I'm having to fork out over £250 a month in fuel for where my horses currently are and the yard was at the top end of what I could afford anyway! :-( 

So I desperately need a field to rent, grass livery or diy for two 16.2hh mares. Oxenfoord, thornton and upper dalhousie are full and I've run out of other places to try. Does anyone know of anywhere? 

Thanks


----------



## Jnhuk (26 October 2013)

Have you tried Kirkettle near Roslin, Stobbs Farm near Gorebridge and the other 2 newish yards near Leadburn - sorry dont know their names. I would put ads on the facebook horsey wanted/for sale Midlothian pages too.


----------



## asbo (29 October 2013)

Try the FB horse pages x


----------



## cm2581 (29 October 2013)

I've managed to get somewhere now thanks! Phew!!


----------

